# Solved: Com1 not available - windows 7



## AndrewDC (Nov 28, 2010)

I am running Windows 7 on my laptop when I try to Sync my Palm Handheld via a USB cable I get the message *"the selected port, COM1, is not available at this time. HotSync Manager will open this port when it becomes available"* I have googled this problem and suspect it may be due to COM1 either being in use by another device or not being enabled. I am unable to locate COM1 under Device Manager. I understand that to check if COM1 is currently in use or not enabled I may have to go to the BIOS however I do not know how to do this. It would be appreciated if someone could give me some advice and assistance on how to proceed.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There are not generally any serial ports on laptops any more, so you won't have a COM1. If you connect through USB, then it does so through a "virtual" COM1 that is software-emulated and needs to be installed through the software that accompanies the device.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

Also when the com port is emulated, It may be com 2, com 3, or com 4 depending which USB port you are plugged into.


----------



## AndrewDC (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for your quick reply. I assume that you mean that the Palm software should take care of the virtual COM1 port. I installed the software from the disc to my laptop yesterday for the first time and have not been able to Sync. Should I try reinstalling I would have thought that it should have configured the virtual COM1 at time of installation?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Does your laptop have a dialup modem?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Way back in the day I used Palm's sync software, and it was buggy at best. Palm, as a company, doesn't exist, and I'm not surprised the old software doesn't play well on a new operating system. If you're running Windows 7 64-bit, that will complicate matters even further.


----------



## AndrewDC (Nov 28, 2010)

I have just discovered that Palm Hotsync software does not support Hotsync via USB for Windows 7 64 bit. Palm suggest downloading a newer version of Palm software that supports Hotsync via Bluetooth. That is fine but neither my laptop or Palm device have Bluetooth. I have the Palm software installed on my desktop which runs XP and Hotsync from the Palm device to the desktop works fine. I also have the Palm software installed on my laptop and for convenience would like to be able to Hotsync from the Palm device to the laptop. I have devised a work around. When I Hotsync from the Palm device to the desktop I can export and import the data from the desktop to the laptop using the Palm software. This is a bit of a pain but works fine and achieves the desired result. Thank you to those of you who have offered support and suggestions your help is really appreciated.


----------

